# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kangasalan ostoliikennekierros

## deepthroat

Eli Katkolla oli Kangasala-Valkeakoski, Valkeakoski -Kangasala sekä Kangasala-Ruutana-Lihasula kohteet. Tarjoajia oli kolme eli Paunu, Valkeakosken Liikenne sekä Tilausliikenne Ari Mattila.
Kangasala-Ruutana -lihasula meni ainoalle tarjojalle, eli Paunulle.
Valkeakoski-Kangasala myös ainoalle tarjoajalle, eli Valkeakosken Liikenteelle
Kangasala-Valkeakoski vuoroja havittelivat kaikki kolme ja hinnassa lähes olemattomin eroin voitti Ari Mattila.
Saas nähdä minkälaisella kalustolla linjaa aletaan ajaa, Paunuhan on viime vuodet ajanut autoilla 52 ja 67 eli matalalattioilla. Tullankohan linjalla näkemään Bovaa..

----------


## jtm

> Eli Katkolla oli Kangasala-Valkeakoski, Valkeakoski -Kangasala sekä Kangasala-Ruutana-Lihasula kohteet. Tarjoajia oli kolme eli Paunu, Valkeakosken Liikenne sekä Tilausliikenne Ari Mattila.
> Kangasala-Ruutana -lihasula meni ainoalle tarjojalle, eli Paunulle.
> Valkeakoski-Kangasala myös ainoalle tarjoajalle, eli Valkeakosken Liikenteelle
> Kangasala-Valkeakoski vuoroja havittelivat kaikki kolme ja hinnassa lähes olemattomin eroin voitti Ari Mattila.
> Saas nähdä minkälaisella kalustolla linjaa aletaan ajaa, Paunuhan on viime vuodet ajanut autoilla 52 ja 67 eli matalalattioilla. Tullankohan linjalla näkemään Bovaa..


Se olisi jo hienoa nähdä Pirkanmaalla Bovaa! :Laughing:  Mistäs löytäisi Ari Mattilan kalustolistaa?

----------


## antsa

Mielestäni Arilla on vain yksi auto eli Bova RLF-250. Jollei nyt juuri ole lisää hankkinu. Ainaki nyt täytyy hankkia...

----------


## TEP70

> Valkeakoski-Kangasala myös ainoalle tarjoajalle, eli Valkeakosken Liikenteelle
> Kangasala-Valkeakoski vuoroja havittelivat kaikki kolme ja hinnassa lähes olemattomin eroin voitti Ari Mattila.


Onko tässä kyseessä eri reittiä kulkevat vuorot, ei kai vuoroja sentään ajosuunnittain kilpailuteta?

----------


## deepthroat

> Onko tässä kyseessä eri reittiä kulkevat vuorot, ei kai vuoroja sentään ajosuunnittain kilpailuteta?


Ei vaan vuorokokonaisuudet, joista toisen aloituspiste on Valkeakoski ja toisen Kangasala.

----------


## killerpop

Kangasalan kunnanhallituksen 27.4.2009 esityslistasta löytyy tästä ostoliikenteestä seuraavaa:



> Saapuneet tarjoukset:
> 
> Väinö Paunu Oy:n tarjous: 93,50 eur/päivä kohteesta 1 ja 459,80 eur/päivä kohteesta 2
> 
> Tilausliikenne Ari Mattila Ky:n tarjous: 445 eur/päivä kohteesta 2. 
> 
> Valkeakosken liikenne Oy:n tarjous: 455 eur/päivä kohteesta 2 ja 435 eur/päivä kohteesta 3.


Tarjouspyyntöä ja liitteitä ei ole tarjolla enää missään, ilmeisesti mitään ikä- ja kokovaatimuksia ei kaluston osalta ollut?

----------


## ultrix

Pitääkö Tilaaja vai Tuottaja lipputulot?

----------


## deepthroat

lipputulot menee kunnalle, eli tilaajalle.

----------


## bassman

"Ostoliikenne" on juuri sitä, että tilaaja pitää mahdolliset lipputulot.
Voisipa siis todeta, että tampereen sisäiset kilpailutetut linjat ovat myös ostoliikennettä.

----------


## LateZ

> "Ostoliikenne" on juuri sitä, että tilaaja pitää mahdolliset lipputulot.


Lääninhallitusten ostoliikenteessä (jota Kangasala-Valkeakoski liikenteen tulisi olla, mutta jostain syystä se on kaatunut kunnan harteille) liikenteen tuottaja pitää lähes aina lipputulot. Tarjouskilpailuasiakirjoissa on matkustajalaskentojen perusteella ilmoitettu arvioidut lipputulot. Niillä reiteillä, joilla matkustajia on kohtuullisen paljon, ne lipputulot kyllä näkyvät tarjouksissakin.

Kuntien ostoliikenteessä käytäntö vaihtelee, tyypillisimmin silti liikennöitsijä taitaa pitää lipputulot. Tämä pätee tyypillisimmin Matkahuollon taksalla ajettavaan liikenteeseen. Välillä kunnat toki haluavat lipputulot. Erikoisin tapaus on Keminmaalla, kun kunta haluaa puolet lipputuloista. 

Liikenneministeriö ostaa VR:ltä junaliikennettä. Tuossakin ostoliikenteessä lipputulot pitää liikennöitsijä. Turun yhteistariffiliikenteessä seutuliikenteen liikennöitsijä saa käsittääkseni pitää Joukkoliikennetoimiston kertalippuja myymällä saamansa tulot. Korttimatkoista maksetaan sitten eri korvaus.

Mitään yleistä linjaa siitä, kuka ostoliikenteessä pitää lipputulot, ei siis ole.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Ostoliikenteessä, tai toisin sanoen kilpailutetussa linja-autoliikenteessä, on useita eri vaihtoehtoja sille, kenelle lipputulot menevät. Vaihtoehtojen ääripäissä lipputulot menevät kokonaisuudessaan tilaajalle tai tuottajalle. 

Lipputulojen jaosta on ilmoitettu tarjouspyynnössä koska se vaikuttaa toki operaattorin hinnoitteluun. Voidaan myös ajatella, että lipputulojen jaolla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, millä tavoin liikennöitsijä suhtautuu liikenteen markkinointiin ja kehittämiseen. Tällöin voidaan nähdä selkeä ero sen välillä, että saako operaattori kiinteän korvauksen matkustajamääristä riippumatta, vai onko liikenteen kannattavuuden suuruus yhä riippuvaista matkustajamääristä eli lipputuloista.

----------


## bassman

Okei. Sori. Tätä en tiennyt.
Kaikkien Tampereen seudun ja Varsinais-Suomen seutukuntien ostoliikennekilpailuja, joiden papereita minä olen työni puolesta plärännyt, on lipputulot pitänyt tilaaja.

Mukava tietää, että on tilaajia, jotka operointikorvauksen lisäksi vielä ovat valmiita korvaamaan operaattorille, eli tuottajalle myös lipputuloja.

----------


## killerpop

> Mielestäni Arilla on vain yksi auto eli Bova RLF-250. Jollei nyt juuri ole lisää hankkinu. Ainaki nyt täytyy hankkia...


No nyt on toinenkin auto, eli Scania K113CLA / Carrus Star 501 vuosimallia 1994.(1822829 / 148169). Teippaukset tulossa, nyt esiintyi vastamaalattuna.

----------


## deepthroat

Ja mikä hienointa näissä Kangasala Valkeakoski vuoroissa, varsinkin satunnaisia käyttäjiä kohtaan, että vuoroja EI ajaeta, kuin ainoastaan Kangasalan kunnan koulupäivinä...

----------


## deepthroat

> No nyt on toinenkin auto, eli Scania K113CLA / Carrus Star 501 vuosimallia 1994.


Mattilalle ilmestynyt Ventoniemen ex. Setra 315GT RYO-381, ajeli Valkeakosken suuntaan Kangasalta iltapäivällä. Tamä ruotsin tuonti on ollut jo jonkin aikaa myyntilistoilla.

----------

